# بحوث العمليات لحمدى طه



## أبوذر الغفارى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخوة الكرام

لازلت أبحث عن كتاب حمدى طه لبحوث العمليات

لم أجد أى رابط يعمل


----------



## zidaan (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وضعت رابط لهذا الكتاب من قبل هنا في هذا المنتدى 
وهذا رابط جديد وسريع تفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/??iu90echl9ueupma


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع


----------

